#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  VBA for Excel examples concerning Chemical Process Dynamics and Control

## chemicalguy

Hi.
Does anybody know if there is a good reference on the use of VBA for Excel to solve Chemical Process Dynamics and Control problems?


Thanks in advance.See More: VBA for Excel examples concerning Chemical Process Dynamics and Control

----------

